# Does anyone have experience with „Paradise Golden Retrievers“ in Florida?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Leslie- look at this one on k9data- the clearances are not linking and do not read as OFA even though the breeder input OFA-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=331738

OP-
I would skip it. Here's why- she has two stud dogs, both named Tebow, neither of whom have adequate clearances. The cardiac on each of them is a practitioner clearance... and in a breed w cardiac problems, that is insufficient. 
Neither of them have a full set of clearances. Her girls, Promise has no clearances, Grace has an inadequate cardiac clearance and no eye clearance listed, Morgan (whose name is misspelled on the website) has prelims and nothing else, and D'Arks Tatianna Tia has no heart or eye clearance listed. Paradise's Talitha has no clearances. This breeder is one who touts 'X amount of CH in 5 gen pedigree' which is not a big deal, and I would even say is normal. The key is there are NO CH at her house. She takes a stab at doing some clearances, and isn't thorough in doing all of them so trusting her to do a thorough job on raising puppies would be foolish. Plus there is the religiosity piece- if a breeder has to put religious quotes on their website, it is IMO (because I have NEVER seen a site belonging to a good breeder with them) to make the buyer trust them. Wrongly.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There's a list of FL breeders- actually two lists- one called Central FL breeders and one called South FL breeders- it's new this year. Just plug those words into the search engine.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you know which of the dogs will be the parents of the litter? 

*Literally NONE of the dogs meet the four core clearances for a reputable breeder as decreed by the Golden Retriever Club of America. In fact, one of her dams has produced a puppy with Dysplasia and neither that dam nor the sibling she kept for breeding have had their hips cleared. 

This breeder looks like a perfect storm to a heartbroken buyer. *

Breakdown of dogs on the website (I didn't go into the retired dams)

Paradise's Sterk Hart Tebow II -- nothing on OFA. I found another dog with a similar name (no II) on OFA but that dog is 9 years old. Idk it's the same dog as this one. Here's a link to the K9data on the similar dog. I don't think they belong to the same people. 
>>>>>I was able to find this pedigree based on one of his offspring. Pedigree: Sir Heisman Tebow Clark 

They claim "Paradise Golden's Scotty" has DNA and OFA hips/elbows but there is no record on OFA for that dog. 

Paradise's Promise also has no OFA but does have a K9data page: Pedigree: Paradise's Promise 

Paradise's Amazing Grace ll - no OFA

Majavin's S'ccess Solaris - no OFA

D'Arks Tatianna Tia - has hips and elbows only. Missing heart by a cardiologist and eyes annually. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1512833.
^^^^ one of her puppies has HIP DYSPLASIA! https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1504064

Paradise's Talitha << she's the offspring of the above dam and given the hips of a sibling, I would consider her a NO GO! Her name is spelt Talitha on their site but on K9data and OFA it's spelt Talithia. Not sure if just a typo or a specific action meant to make the dogs harder to find. 
No hips or elbows. Only a heart clearance (which is deficient since it's done by a practitioner not a cardiologist) and out of date eyes. 
https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?appnum=1516681


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

IMHO, I would run. I would not take a free puppy from this kind of breeder. 

First and foremost, health certifications are not what they should be. This breeder is claiming GRCA membership. That means every year they re-affirm their commitment to the breed and upholding the Code of Ethics for breeders that states hips and elbows tested at or after 24months, heart by a cardiologist at or after 12 months and eyes by an ophthalmologist be completed yearly and this all be submitted to an online database such as OFA. None of their dogs meet this standard of breeding. Some have no health certifications at all, all I have check are either missing a heart certification or it is deficient because it was completed by a normal pet vet and not a cardiologist. None I reveiwed had eye certifications at all. 

Second, they do nothing with their dogs but leverage reproductive organs to make puppies. They can not bother to get their dogs out to compete and prove their dogs quality and worthiness to be included in a breeding program. Instead they make claims like “over 30 Champions in pedigree”. However when you look the champions tend to be in the great-grandparent generation or further back. Quality can and is lost in a single generation of careless breeding. So, trying to ride the coat tails of breeders who did care to prove the quality of their dogs and imply that these dogs are of that same high quality is disturbing to me. 

Finally, there is price $1800 is an incredibly overpriced cost for these health risky and unproved in competition dogs. Perhaps if the health certifications were in place as they should be. But, with every thing that is missing, 800-1000 would be a more fair price for those willing to shoulder the righer health risks. 

I will attach some images that might help you understand the health situation a bit more.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is a direct quote from their website: 



> Puppy Payments
> Puppy prices range from $1600 to $1800 and deposits are $495 (applied to the total price.) All deposits are refundable until the puppy is 6 weeks old. Deposits for puppy reservations, as well as balances, can be paid with credit cards using Paypal or by personal check by mail.
> 
> Email for a PayPal Payment Request and your reservation can be confirmed the same day.
> ...


To recap - you're paying $1800 (which if I remember correctly is around the same price as reputable breeders in that area, it *might* be a little lower than them, BUT they give you NONE of what a reputable breeder does. They brag that none of their puppies have been returned due to a health problem but there are hundreds of threads about the deceptive and heartbreaking language in most BYB contracts because they KNOW an owner isn't going to comply. I'm betting their contract specifys that should a genetic condition be discovered (like dysplasia) that in order to receive a refund, the dog must also be returned. Imagine having a dog for months to years and after finding out they have a painful disease that could have been prevented by not breeding dysplastic dogs that in order to get a refund from the breeder you have to say goodbye to the dog that you've lovingly trained and raised and has become a part of your family? NO ONE IS GOING TO DO THAT. 

My breeder says if a genetic condition is found, medical costs (up to the purchase price) will be covered... the dog doesn't have to be returned. 

So... no clearances. Even though they SAY they have clearances. Shady contract (most likely). And an exorbitant fee. I wouldn't even pay $500 for one of these puppies.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

LJack said:


> IMHO, I would run. I would not take a free puppy from this kind of breeder.
> 
> First and foremost, health certifications are not what they should be. This breeder is claiming GRCA membership. That means every year they re-affirm their commitment to the breed and upholding the Code of Ethics for breeders that states hips and elbows tested at or after 24months, heart by a cardiologist at or after 12 months and eyes by an ophthalmologist be completed yearly and this all be submitted to an online database such as OFA. None of their dogs meet this standard of breeding. ]
> 
> So, I didn't catch that- but I just looked at my most recent roster- no Melissa Coleman is a GRCA member. I'll report the claim to the internet watchdogs. Just another deception.


----------



## Alexandra09 (Mar 23, 2018)

*Thank you!*

Wow, thank you so much. I really appreciate your input.


----------



## GoldenLuvin (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi Alexandra, I would not recommend getting a puppy from this breeder, and I speak from personal experience. While I didn’t expect this to be my first post on the forum, I was looking up recommended books for bringing home a puppy just now and saw “Paradise Golden Retriever’s” as the heading and had to click on this post. 

I just lost my sweet, sweet boy a few months ago whom I got from Paradise Golden Retrievers. While I did get to enjoy his beautiful soul for 10 years, I consider myself and my family extremely lucky considering what I know now. When I began looking up breeders to find our next family member, it brought me here to the GRF forums. These forums were where I learned what qualities a proper breeding program has, all of which Paradise lacks. 

I have the “AKC Certified Pedigree” certificate I received from Paradise when I got my boy and here is what I learned about his background: His dad had hip displaysia. His mom was bread prior to being 2 years old and she doesn’t have a single clearance listed in OFA. Also, according to pictures on their website she may have had a litter prior to his so she was even younger! You can imagine how upset I was just in this research on his 1st generation “Champion Pedigree” as they refer to it! In fact, the only “Champion” I can even locate in their pedigree is from Gold-Rush lines 3 generations back in the late 80’s/early 90’s. And then....his mom’s side goes back to a breeder by the name of “Feldman” who in my research looks to be a puppy mill up north. I was absolutely devastated, angry and upset when I learned this but I never would have learned how to research clearances and select a proper breeder if it weren’t for this forum so my hope is in by posting this I can encourage others to do the proper research on Paradise Golden Retrievers as well. There are SO MANY good, ethical breeders in Florida and the Tampa area that are actually trying to improve their lines and not just “claim” to be. There is a list of these breeders in the Central Florida area on this forum too, go with any of them over Paradise Golden Retrievers. Robin from Prism is an EXCELLENT resource. I began my conversations with her a few months ago - she let me know which reputable breeders had litters coming up and I know she would offer to do the same for you.

I hope this helps in your search and I wish you all the best in your search for your new family member.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> Leslie- look at this one on k9data- the clearances are not linking and do not read as OFA even though the breeder input OFA-http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=331738
> 
> It's because the GDC hip score entry does not have a registration number and the name is spelled incorrectly in the OFA database: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=921170


----------



## Alexandra09 (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## CapnCrunch (Jul 7, 2018)

Alexandra09, any luck on a breeder?

I'm in the Orlando area and am looking for a reputable breeder too. I have a message in to one from this site, I hope to hear back with good news.


----------



## Seanjohn (Jul 9, 2018)

My son put a deposit down in march with paradise golden in tampa as they were due April now July she does not communicate and she had none available per her website until fall but as of today she is saying July .after reading the posts here from July 1st I have asked him to cancel and hope he gets his deposit of 495,00 back asap will be watching to see how you make out but my guts says no unfortunately he has to do this


----------



## Alexandra09 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi CapnCrunch!

Nothing so far. I contacted a few breeders but haven't heard from any of them.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Alexandra09 said:


> Hi CapnCrunch!
> 
> Nothing so far. I contacted a few breeders but haven't heard from any of them.


https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...r-puppy/481842-2018-florida-breeder-list.html


----------



## plking88 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello! I am a new member and would like to say that we were fortunate to find an excellent breeder in the Florida area. We are picking up our 2nd puppy from her in a few weeks. AKC website, she is located in Madison, Florida. You will be happy you found her!


----------



## plking88 (Jul 12, 2018)

This is Ace aka "Acey-boy"


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

The only breeder that matches that description on AKC Marketplace is not one I would recommend to anyone who wants the best chance at health. 

This breeder does not health testing in the parents and does nothing with their dogs but make puppies. They are also way overpriced for the lack of quality on these health risky puppies.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Patricia King said:


> Hello! I am a new member and would like to say that we were fortunate to find an excellent breeder in the Florida area. We are picking up our 2nd puppy from her in a few weeks. AKC website, she is located in Madison, Florida. You will be happy you found her!


There are two within 50 miles of Madison- Sheila is no longer breeding and Susan has dogs who are not health cleared for anything, nor are actually ANY of the Mason's dogs (the dam of the litter's kennel name) holders of the core four clearances... I know you love your Acey boy, and he is cute as can be, but investing in another health risk is not a good idea from not only your perspective but also the perspective of the breeder- this 'less than' breeder is only being encouraged to continue when people give her their money for a less than product, since $1200 (per AKC) is about twice as much as they should be priced.


----------



## plking88 (Jul 12, 2018)

I guess I made a mistake joining and just providing input. This seemed like a very nice website. Not one person welcomed to the site and the responses are nothing less than scathing - let me be the first to say "excuse me for participating" Good grief.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

plking88 said:


> I guess I made a mistake joining and just providing input. This seemed like a very nice website. Not one person welcomed to the site and the responses are nothing less than scathing - let me be the first to say "excuse me for participating" Good grief.


I'm confused - this shows as your first post. Welcome!

I don't see how anyone was scathing in this thread, or to you (since as I said, this shows as your first post).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

plking88 said:


> I guess I made a mistake joining and just providing input. This seemed like a very nice website. Not one person welcomed to the site and the responses are nothing less than scathing - let me be the first to say "excuse me for participating" Good grief.


I said your boy is darling. But no one who is responsible is going to say less than be very careful taking home another health risk. If pointing that out to you is 'scathing' then maybe next new place try to get the feel for whether the forum is a responsible one, for the DOG, or a pets from anyone who makes them place.
And I hope you do not need the advice of the forum because your dogs run into issues, but if you do, any one of us is far better educated on how to make best choices for the future of the dog than a breeder who doesn't care enough to bother getting any health clearances.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think she started out with the name Patricia King then posted as plking. Most people introduce themselves in a brand new thread which makes it more noticeable to the others that you are brand new. I am sorry you did not feel welcomed. I think one of the main purposes of this forum is to help people learn about the best practices for Golden Retrievers in care, training and breeding. Best practice for breeders is having their dogs tested for hips, elbows, heart by a cardiologist and a yearly eye exam by an ophthalmologist. The Golden Retriever Club of America requires this in their code of ethics for breeders. There is no intent to be scathing when someone points out that a breeder is not following the code of ethics by having clearances done.


----------



## Fletch22 (Feb 13, 2019)

Good morning and sorry to bother you for such a simple request but could you provide me with a link or better wording for a search for Golden (even though I am seeking a Champagne/white retriever) in Florida? I will travel if I find a qualified breeder and one that is honest. I tend to do a lot of research and homework before I ever trust anyone and with your recommendation it would be extremely helpful. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I would make health clearances my primary request and lighter color secondary. 
Whatever you do don't use the term English Cream as it tends to set some people off pretty badly and there's really no such breed. Also breeders who advertise color as a primary thing are usually not breeding for health so be wary.
Here is a link to a thread with Florida breeders

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...r-puppy/481842-2018-florida-breeder-list.html

Look up Prism Goldens in Florida and check with her. She's one of the best and may have recommendations.
Also Camelot in North Carolina is an ethical breeder with some very light dogs.
When you find a breeder you like you can post the sire and dam's registered names and someone can help you check health clearances if you need it. Best wishes


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Fletch22 said:


> Good morning and sorry to bother you for such a simple request but could you provide me with a link or better wording for a search for Golden (even though I am seeking a Champagne/white retriever) in Florida? I will travel if I find a qualified breeder and one that is honest. I tend to do a lot of research and homework before I ever trust anyone and with your recommendation it would be extremely helpful. Many thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum. You’ll be more successful finding reputable breeders if you do not include the terms “white, champagne, cream, etc” in your search. All goldens are the same breed, and whether they’re at the very light or very dark end of the color spectrum, they should all posses the health, temperament, and structure that make them the best family members possible. Breeders that advertise any of the above terms about the coloring are not generally focusing on responsible breeding. Here is the link to a Florida Breeders list that was compiled by the forum last year. 
https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...2018-florida-breeder-list.html#/topics/481842

I hope this is helpful, and welcome again!


----------



## Alynnw (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi! I am new to this forum. I was researching more information on this breeder in preparation to receiving one of their puppies soon. Late in research, I know. I admit to not having the knowledge of breeders and what it all entails. I was only looking for a good breeder for a healthy puppy. I began my search from distance and came across this breeder. Other than the site being outdated, it seemed like a very reputable breeder by website with all credentials and reviews. I have not heard any bad reviews until now. I am just curious about all of the reviews. One in particular about the certifications being dated back 10 years ago from one of the studs and dam. Stating the stud had parental history of hip dysplasia and the dam from a possible mill. No other information that is updated about their current studs and dam. In particular, Paradise's King Cody and Paisley. The parents of my soon to be fur baby. My interest for a Golden Retriever is not for showmanship although I do want a very beautiful dog with all the right qualifications of what a Golden Retriever should look like by standards. My main interest is for the health qualifications. I want to be ensured my new dog will live a long and healthy life free from cancer and all known health issues. If anyone has more updated information I would be very grateful.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what would be considered 'credentials' but if you provide the registered name for the sire and dam of the litter you are interested in, someone will do the search for you. I did look for Paradise King Cody and Paradise's King Cody and neither of those names are on OFA, the database for health clearances. I also looked for both names on AKC and neither are registered names for Goldens. 
The items mentioned in this thread point to a generally casual attitude towards breeding. 
Stud dogs are available to choose for any bitch with full core clearances, and breeders who just breed to their own dogs are not looking to improve anything, this method generally leads to less quality over time than one started with. This breeder published untruths on her site (GRCA membership) which have been removed after the GRCA representative mailed her. None of the dogs appear to have the bare minimum 4 core clearances. And the posts were just last year, not 10 years ago- so if you come up with registered names for sire and dam, we'll help.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Do you have the registered names of the parents? As far as I can find, there's no dog named Paradise's Paisley with any health certifications. There's no golden retrievers named King Cody listed with health certifications on OFA born in the last 20 years so unless they're breeding from frozen, he probably doesn't have any either.

Ironically, their website says their puppies come with OFA clearances. The puppies can't have any of the required testing except maybe eyes.


----------



## Alynnw (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you so much for your responses! Wow! Much to think about and more research to be delved into.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I tired to find the dogs on K9 Data based on call name, also with no luck (was hoping to get the registered names to check OFA).


----------



## Alynnw (Jul 24, 2019)

I also looked on the K9data site and was unsuccessful. I was only given the name Paradise's King Cody for the stud and Paradise's Paisley for the dam. The stud is not listed on the breeder's website, but the dam was just recently added.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Alynnw said:


> I also looked on the K9data site and was unsuccessful. I was only given the name Paradise's King Cody for the stud and Paradise's Paisley for the dam. The stud is not listed on the breeder's website, but the dam was just recently added.


If you are set on a puppy from tis breeder, pet insurance would be a very wise investment. Keep if for at least 4 years. Elbow repair for example will run approximately $3k dependin on location.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Alynnw said:


> I also looked on the K9data site and was unsuccessful. I was only given the name Paradise's King Cody for the stud and Paradise's Paisley for the dam. The stud is not listed on the breeder's website, but the dam was just recently added.


One can also look up dogs by registered name on AKC.org, via the store. If a dog is there, they will provide AKC#. Then you can go to OFA and check. But there is no Golden Retriever who is AKC reg. named either Paradise's or Paradise King Cody. 
I have found that breeders who do not publish registered names or provide them to inquirers might neglect this so that research cannot be done.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Alynnw said:


> I also looked on the K9data site and was unsuccessful. I was only given the name Paradise's King Cody for the stud and Paradise's Paisley for the dam. The stud is not listed on the breeder's website, but the dam was just recently added.


Another point- perhaps a nuance point- but, on the site it says the dam's name is Paradise's Paisley. Not only is there no bitch on AKC w this reg name, but I would wonder about a "full English Golden girl" (from the site) whose breeder did not have THEIR kennel name on the bitch. I doubt she is imported from England, as well. More likely Eastern European... and does that make a difference? Yes. The EasternEuro breeders are doing clearances at 3 -6 months and selling the puppies to US breeders who are making more puppies w the claims of clearances, when in reality they do not have them. They have, at best, preliminary health assessments. And LOTS of them are coming here from Serbia, Russia, etc, since the US buyers are cuckoo for white coats and it makes a market for the Eastern Euro breeders to sell their puppies. There are lots of concerns re: the E Eur breeders and the size/color that true English breeders are not producing, and there are at least 2 who have DNA tested to have other breeds behind them that I read of in the last year, both of those had Gr Pyrenees in them, which might explain the 'white' so consistently. Coat color genetics is very hard to understand, and explaining it is difficult. This is a good article, if you are interested-http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/ A dog that is genetically yellow (or red, as this site calls the e-recessive on both alleles for black) should show a range of colors, not white.There should be SOME color. The E locus (or e in the case of a GR) is one that covers over lots of other genetic effects, and the I loci is responsible for how intense or not a color is.
Bloodlines from Italy, England, Netherlands- those are much safer and much more ethically produced imo than the Eastern Euro bloodlines, so if it is a 'white' Golden you're interested in, try to focus on imports/bloodlines from those areas instead.


----------



## GoldenLuvin (Jul 2, 2018)

My husband and I got our second Golden from Paradise. I have another post on this thread which I believe was mentioned. Don’t get me wrong, he was a wonderful dog to our family and we loved him to pieces. Melissa was also very nice during the process. When he passed away from cancer at 10 in 2018 and our hearts mended, we started researching breeders. We went back to Melissa’s website and this time around a lot of flags were raised for me. I then started more research like yourself and ended up on this forum. Knowing what we do now about her breeding program, I know we are extremely lucky to have avoided any major health problems with our boy. We do not show or do any competitions either. Our Golden’s are family dogs. I talked to Robin at Prism and she helped a lot. She’s in Ocala. We ended up waiting for one her boys and could not be happier.


----------



## GoldenLuvin (Jul 2, 2018)

Just wanted to add the Sire for my golden that I had from Paradise was Shag Lee Shows SR02201101 which you can see his hips are rated Mild. His name is not prefaced by “Paradise” but his SR# matches the AKC “Certified Pedigree” paper I was given back then. There is a reason his name does not hold "Paradise" in it. His dam is not listed in OFA at all and has since been removed from Paradise's website. These were big red flags to me and why I began my search elsewhere last year. Hope this helps others. 



Below is my handsome boy from Prism Golden Retrievers - sorry, I just can't brag enough about Robin. If you are in the Central Florida area an email to her to gain her insight into reputable breeders in this area is priceless regardless of if you go with one of her own pups or not.


----------



## BHS74FlyGirl (Jul 11, 2012)

I would RUN from Paradise Goldens. She states on her website quite proudly that her English goldens are healthier than American goldens; furthermore, goes on to say that to date she has had NO breeding stock or litters with cancer.

I am the former petsitter for Eagle Mountain's Yellow Rose of Texas (Rosie) (Retired). Rosie was one of the sweetest goldens I've ever known and a joy to care for and her owners and I were heartbroken when she was lost to mammary gland adenocarcinoma. It's my understanding that Rosie's owners contacted the breeder, who was quite brusque and informed them that 'my dogs don't get cancer.'

THUD.

Now she's breeding "English Goldens" for $2,800. Run away and don't look back.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pedigree: Eagle Mountain's Yellow Rose Of Texas you should input her COD and DOD.


----------



## BHS74FlyGirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Robin, your knowledge of breeding is vast. Mine is quite limited to what I've learned while active in rescue and trying to help people find reputable breeders. Can you elaborate please? I plead dumb blonde....LOL


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is a S FL and a Central FL breeder list on here that should be pretty safe...
let me look. So much of good breeder vetting is knowing how to read between the lines on k9data and OFA. Change history and those dates on k9data is always educational. Learning that nuance is difficult for pet people- I'm always willing to help people find a nice puppy. It's not going to come from me most of the time but I always offer to verify clearances, check pedigrees on any litter someone finds.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...r-puppy/481842-2018-florida-breeder-list.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...eder-puppy/482698-2018-south-fl-breeders.html


----------



## Cottontailbaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi! I just want to add to this post that we unfortunately got a dog from Paradise. I learned too late of the problems. Our puppy has SEVERE anxiety issues. Has displayed fear aggression and has just been a downright nightmare (but we really do love him though). I contacted Melissa and told her what was happening and of course she claimed that she’s never had any dogs like that before and all the other puppies in his litter are fine. Somehow I’m not so sure about that. It is very suspicious when people speak in absolutes line saying never this or never that. I am absolutely devastated our dog has turned out this way as we were hoping to have him trained as a service dog for my son, and now he can’t even walk on a leash. We have a very reputable trainer working with him and she said that while he’s not the worst dog she’s ever worked with in terms of anxiety, he’s definitely up there. She’s said she’s very suspicious that this could be related to genetics.
Anyway, I just wanted to chime in to anyone who might read this to advise that you stay far away from that paradise.


----------



## Seanjohn (Jul 9, 2018)

Cottontailbaby said:


> Hi! I just want to add to this post that we unfortunately got a dog from Paradise. I learned too late of the problems. Our puppy has SEVERE anxiety issues. Has displayed fear aggression and has just been a downright nightmare (but we really do love him though). I contacted Melissa and told her what was happening and of course she claimed that she’s never had any dogs like that before and all the other puppies in his litter are fine. Somehow I’m not so sure about that. It is very suspicious when people speak in absolutes line saying never this or never that. I am absolutely devastated our dog has turned out this way as we were hoping to have him trained as a service dog for my son, and now he can’t even walk on a leash. We have a very reputable trainer working with him and she said that while he’s not the worst dog she’s ever worked with in terms of anxiety, he’s definitely up there. She’s said she’s very suspicious that this could be related to genetics.
> Anyway, I just wanted to chime in to anyone who might read this to advise that you stay far away from that paradise.





Cottontailbaby said:


> Hi! I just want to add to this post that we unfortunately got a dog from Paradise. I learned too late of the problems. Our puppy has SEVERE anxiety issues. Has displayed fear aggression and has just been a downright nightmare (but we really do love him though). I contacted Melissa and told her what was happening and of course she claimed that she’s never had any dogs like that before and all the other puppies in his litter are fine. Somehow I’m not so sure about that. It is very suspicious when people speak in absolutes line saying never this or never that. I am absolutely devastated our dog has turned out this way as we were hoping to have him trained as a service dog for my son, and now he can’t even walk on a leash. We have a very reputable trainer working with him and she said that while he’s not the worst dog she’s ever worked with in terms of anxiety, he’s definitely up there. She’s said she’s very suspicious that this could be related to genetics.
> Anyway, I just wanted to chime in to anyone who might read this to advise that you stay far away from that paradise.


----------



## Seanjohn (Jul 9, 2018)

You said you contacted a Melissa is she the breeder of Paradise? I ask this as their is another Golden Paradise in the St Cloud area and the breeder name is Christine Best and we have a pup from here and he is find I believe its called A Golden Paradise which is the link you have sent


----------



## Cottontailbaby (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi. It’s Paradise Golden Retrievers that is troublesome .... so I think it is different than the one you mentioned.


----------



## Seanjohn (Jul 9, 2018)

Cottontailbaby said:


> Hi. It’s Paradise Golden Retrievers that is troublesome .... so I think it is different than the one you mentioned.


Yes we were dealing with her a few years ago never had a good feeling about it. No communication etc so we backed out guess my gut was right. A Golden paradise in Orlando area is where we got our bodhi in May good pup true golden . We lost our Lennon in September such sadness will be forever


----------



## joebidwell10 (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> I'm not sure what would be considered 'credentials' but if you provide the registered name for the sire and dam of the litter you are interested in, someone will do the search for you. I did look for Paradise King Cody and Paradise's King Cody and neither of those names are on OFA, the database for health clearances. I also looked for both names on AKC and neither are registered names for Goldens.
> The items mentioned in this thread point to a generally casual attitude towards breeding.
> Stud dogs are available to choose for any bitch with full core clearances, and breeders who just breed to their own dogs are not looking to improve anything, this method generally leads to less quality over time than one started with. This breeder published untruths on her site (GRCA membership) which have been removed after the GRCA representative mailed her. None of the dogs appear to have the bare minimum 4 core clearances. And the posts were just last year, not 10 years ago- so if you come up with registered names for sire and dam, we'll help.


I stumbled across this website and posting recently. We got our puppy Tucker from Paradise Goldens. He has the same sire King Cody. But he's not on of their dogs. She uses him as a stud, but she told me that he is a trusted friend and fellow breeder. Tuck is from him and Gracie of Paradise. Tuck is registered in AKC and I have their names, if that helps.
King Cody Of Clark's Goldens - SR88016109 
Paradise's Amazing Grace - SR78066908

I don't know how to look up Cody's pedigree or anything like that. But I would be very interested if someone can.

The breeder's communication was not great, before, during or after. But Tucker is wonderful. He's is almost 2yrs old and has a wonderful personality and is great with our 3 kids. He's large and athletic, loves to play and swim.









On another note. I am looking for another puppy so that Tuck can have a buddy to grow old with. I am looking to stud him out in order to accomplish that. But given these reports that our breeder isn't reputable (all news to me), I wonder if that's possible. Any thoughts or ideas for me or at least pointing me in the right direction would be super helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ecb515 (10 mo ago)

joebidwell10 said:


> I stumbled across this website and posting recently. We got our puppy Tucker from Paradise Goldens. He has the same sire King Cody. But he's not on of their dogs. She uses him as a stud, but she told me that he is a trusted friend and fellow breeder. Tuck is from him and Gracie of Paradise. Tuck is registered in AKC and I have their names, if that helps.
> King Cody Of Clark's Goldens - SR88016109
> Paradise's Amazing Grace - SR78066908
> 
> ...


After a quick search, I couldn't find either of those names on K9data; someone more versed in looking up pedigrees might be able to dig deeper, but on the surface, not a great sign.

Other than being a good pet, why do you think he should be bred? Your first step would be to get all of his clearances (after he turns 2) at the very least, but I do think you will have a hard time finding a truly ethical breeder willing to use an untested dog of unknown lineage/background as a sire.


----------



## joebidwell10 (10 mo ago)

ecb515 said:


> After a quick search, I couldn't find either of those names on K9data; someone more versed in looking up pedigrees might be able to dig deeper, but on the surface, not a great sign.
> 
> Other than being a good pet, why do you think he should be bred? Your first step would be to get all of his clearances (after he turns 2) at the very least, but I do think you will have a hard time finding a truly ethical breeder willing to use an untested dog of unknown lineage/background as a sire.


You make a good point. I was under the impression that his lineage/background was solid, until finding this post. I will be sure to get him completely checked and his clearances in place. Thanks again!


----------



## joebidwell10 (10 mo ago)

joebidwell10 said:


> You make a good point. I was under the impression that his lineage/background was solid, until finding this post. I will be sure to get him completely checked and his clearances in place. Thanks again!


Here is some info about the breeder for King Cody:




__





Clarks Goldens







www.facebook.com








__





Clarksenglishgoldens







www.clarksgoldens.com


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

joebidwell10 said:


> You make a good point. I was under the impression that his lineage/background was solid, until finding this post. I will be sure to get him completely checked and his clearances in place. Thanks again!


It takes so much more to have a good stud dog. You will need all clearances, OFA hips, elbows, heart - echo by cardiologist, eyes annually, and for me a DNA panel. You also need to put titles on him. I personally expect to see performance titles, obedience titles, and at least a CCA on a good stud dog. If I'm being really honest I want a higher level performance title and a CH. That's what makes me stop and look. There are so many good stud dogs, that you need one to really stand out. If not it's honestly cheaper, and easier, to buy one from a reputable breeder that has already invested all the time and money. 

I quickly tried to look at the FB page and the website you shared and I see nothing but red flags. I'm sure I'm on the picky end of being a puppy buyer, but I like to look at a 5 generation pedigree when looking at a pairing, on both sides. I would walk away from a dog, even if he looked perfect, if I couldn't see at least something behind him. It gives us valuable information.

This does not mean that your boy is not wonderful and special. It just means that he may not be stud dog material.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

joebidwell10 said:


> King Cody Of Clark's Goldens - SR88016109
> Paradise's Amazing Grace - SR78066908


There is nothing in the OFA database for "King Cody of Clark's Goldens" or that registration number, so I'm going to assume he has NONE of the four clearances proscribed by the GRCA Code of Ethics. 

I found an OFA listing for the dam: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO. According to OFA her hips and elbows are OK. Her heart clearance is insufficient (it was done by a regular vet, a "practitioner," whereas the Code of Ethics calls for it to be done by a cardiologist)., and there is nothing in the database for eyes (I'd bet money they weren't done, but its possible they were and the breeder chose not to send them into OFA). There are NO ancestors listed in OFA and only one sibling (who also only has a hip and an elbow clearance), so basically the gene pool is a black hole.

My guess is both of these dogs are backyard-bred pets. If you have a copy of your dog's pedigree and can provide names of grandparents, great grandparents, etc., we _might _be able to tell you something about your dog's pedigree and if there was ever any well-bred/responsibly-bred dogs behind him. Otherwise, it would be safest to assume that he has all "pet" lines behind him and he may be at higher risk than a well-bred dog would be for health issues (especially eyes and heart).


----------



## joebidwell10 (10 mo ago)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> It takes so much more to have a good stud dog. You will need all clearances, OFA hips, elbows, heart - echo by cardiologist, eyes annually, and for me a DNA panel. You also need to put titles on him. I personally expect to see performance titles, obedience titles, and at least a CCA on a good stud dog. If I'm being really honest I want a higher level performance title and a CH. That's what makes me stop and look. There are so many good stud dogs, that you need one to really stand out. If not it's honestly cheaper, and easier, to buy one from a reputable breeder that has already invested all the time and money.
> 
> I quickly tried to look at the FB page and the website you shared and I see nothing but red flags. I'm sure I'm on the picky end of being a puppy buyer, but I like to look at a 5 generation pedigree when looking at a pairing, on both sides. I would walk away from a dog, even if he looked perfect, if I couldn't see at least something behind him. It gives us valuable information.
> 
> This does not mean that your boy is not wonderful and special. It just means that he may not be stud dog material.


I understand. I am totally new to this whole world. I am thankful for the input and help. I am still going to get him checked out for my peace of mind. It is hard not to feel misled. But it doesn't change that I am blessed that we have a wonderful part of our family. And it looks like I'll be looking for a new breeder to get him a little buddy.  Thanks again!


----------



## joebidwell10 (10 mo ago)

pawsnpaca said:


> There is nothing in the OFA database for "King Cody of Clark's Goldens" or that registration number, so I'm going to assume he has NONE of the four clearances proscribed by the GRCA Code of Ethics.
> 
> I found an OFA listing for the dam: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO. According to OFA her hips and elbows are OK. Her heart clearance is insufficient (it was done by a regular vet, a "practitioner," whereas the Code of Ethics calls for it to be done by a cardiologist)., and there is nothing in the database for eyes (I'd bet money they weren't done, but its possible they were and the breeder chose not to send them into OFA). There are NO ancestors listed in OFA and only one sibling (who also only has a hip and an elbow clearance), so basically the gene pool is a black hole.
> 
> My guess is both of these dogs are backyard-bred pets. If you have a copy of your dog's pedigree and can provide names of grandparents, great grandparents, etc., we _might _be able to tell you something about your dog's pedigree and if there was ever any well-bred/responsibly-bred dogs behind him. Otherwise, it would be safest to assume that he has all "pet" lines behind him and he may be at higher risk than a well-bred dog would be for health issues (especially eyes and heart).


Thanks Lisa. I don't have his paperwork with me at the moment. But I'll post what I have when I get a chance.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

joebidwell10 said:


> I stumbled across this website and posting recently. We got our puppy Tucker from Paradise Goldens. He has the same sire King Cody. But he's not on of their dogs. She uses him as a stud, but she told me that he is a trusted friend and fellow breeder. Tuck is from him and Gracie of Paradise. Tuck is registered in AKC and I have their names, if that helps.
> King Cody Of Clark's Goldens - SR88016109
> Paradise's Amazing Grace - SR78066908
> 
> ...


I'll put his pedigree up on k9data later today. If you'd pm me your own dog's reg paperwork, I will add him in as well.
On stud dog jobs- there are a ton of CH fully clearanced dogs to choose from, with deep pedigrees- anyone who'd use your boy is not going to improve him in offspring, it'd be a BYB so unlikely to have clearances or a good pedigree- why add him to the gene pool in such a negative way... esp since stud fee puppies only would save you less than $500 if his pedigree looks like I imagine it will, knowing the dam side..


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pedigree: King Cody Of Clark's Goldens here you go. He's not all that. 
Of the dogs with photos behind him, I do not see stellar structure, and he was bred underaged at around a year old...no clearances then or now. The DNA he has w AKC is not testing- it's used for this sort of dog who gets bred a lot..


----------

